# From Sky to Etisalat and eLife



## randvv (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm looking to move out to Abu Dhabi soon and am in the process of costing everything up. 

eLife from Etisalat seems to be ok and probably as close I'm going to get to sky back in the uk. Am I right? And if so which packages do you recommend? Sports would be a nice to have but not the be all and end all, and not too fussed about movies.

In general, how much do most uk expats pay on calls, tv, mobiles, Internet or is that the how long is a piece of string question....?

Thanks


----------

